# Sử dụng đèn sưởi nhà tắm có an toàn không ? Công dụng thế nào ?



## DonKihote (27/10/18)

*Đèn sưởi nhà tắm được sử dụng để giúp làm tăng nhiệt độ không khí, bảo vệ tối đa sức khoẻ người dùng. Tuy nhiên, vẫn có rất nhiều gai đình nghĩ rằng, loại bóng đèn sưởi nhà tắm này không an toàn khi tắm ? Trong bài viết này chúng tôi sẽ làm rõ công dụng của loại đèn sưởi này.*

Đèn sưởi nhà tắm thường được sử dụng trong mùa đông, là một thiết bị giúp làm tăng nhiệt độ trong căn phòng của gia đình bạn. Không giống như loại điều hoà hai chiều bao gồm 1 chiều nóng và 1 chiều lạnh, đèn sưởi nhà tắm chỉ có chức năng sưởi ấm mà thôi. Tuy nhiên, đèn sưởi nhà tắm vẫn chưa có sự phổ biến như các loại điều hoà hai chiều trong cuộc sống của con người, vẫn có rất nhiều gia đình nghĩ rằng loại sản phẩm nà có thể sẽ gây ảnh hưởng cho sức khoẻ của người dùng trong khi tắm gội. Vậy qua bài viết này, mình sẽ giúp các bạn có cái nhìn rõ hơn về công dụng của loại đèn sưởi nhà tắm hiện nay.

*1. Đèn sưởi nhà tắm là gì ?*
Đèn sưởi nhà tắm là dạng đèn được thiết kế nhằm tạo nhiệt, giúp làm tăng nhiệt độ không khí trong căn phòng tắm của gia đình bạn, loại đèn này thường được sử dụng trong mùa đông, khi nhiệt độ ngoài trời giảm sâu. Thông thường, đèn sưởi nhà tắm sử dụng công nghệ làm nóng bằng đèn halogen. Thiết bị được làm nóng giống như đèn sợi đốt, tuy nhiên ở đèn halogen các ánh sáng được tập hợp tại một điểm để tăng khả năng sinh nhiệt, chỉ sau vài phút bóng đèn sẽ tỏa ra lượng nhiệt cực lớn, giúp không khí xung quanh ấm lên.

_

_
_Đèn sưởi nhà tắm giúp không khí ấm dần lên đến một nhiệt dộ thích hợp, an toàn trong quá trình sử dụng_​
*2. Đèn sưởi nhà tắm có tốt không ?*
Đèn sưởi nhà tắm cũng giống như những loại đèn bóng thông thường, tuy nhiên cách vận hành và hoạt động của nó hoàn toàn khác so với những loại đèn chiếu sáng khác, giống như mình đã giải thích ở trên, đèn sưởi nhà tắm sẽ làm nóng các điểm để tăng khả năng sinh nhiệt và giúp cho không khí trong phòng trở nên ấm nên.

*+ Đèn sưởi nhà tắm không ảnh hưởng đến mắt khi bạn nhìn trực tiếp*
Các sản phẩm đèn sưở*i* nhà tắm còn được mạ vàng đặc biệt để làm giảm độ lóa, nhưng không làm giảm độ ấm của đèn sưởi. Đèn sưởi nhà tắm có thể đạt mức nhiệt 30 độ C chỉ trong vòng 2-3 giây, không làm bạn mất thời gian phải chờ đợi.

_

_
_Đèn sưởi nhà tắm hoàn toàn không có tác động xấu đến mắt của người dùng nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm trong quá trình sử dụng_​
*+ Đèn sưởi nhà tắm không lo cháy nổ, an toàn khi sử dụng*
Các bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm là đèn sưởi nhà tắm rất an toàn dù được lắp đặt trong phòng tắm luôn ẩm ướt. Thân đèn sưởi nhà tắm được thiết kế bằng loại vật liệu nhựa đặc biệt có thể chống chọi được điều kiện nóng ẩm đảm bảo an toàn, không bị bỏng rát, nhiễm điện trong quá trình sử dụng. Ngay cả khi đèn hoạt động nếu người sử dụng có vô ý sờ tay vào mặt đèn thì cũng không gây bỏng.

Thêm vào đó, bóng đèn hồng ngoại làm bằng thủy tinh cứng chịu nước, chịu nhiệt, chống nổ nên khi nước bắn lên đèn thì cũng không lo xảy ra các sự cố đáng tiếc. Vì vậy mà bạn có thể yên tâm rằng đèn sưởi nhà tắm tuyệt đối an toàn khi sử dụng.

*+ Đèn sưởi nhà tắm không làm khô da trong quá trình người dùng sử dụng*
Đây là các bóng đèn hồng ngoại, khi đèn đi vào hoạt động thì các tia hồng ngoại sản sinh ra nhiệt, tạo ấm cho môi trường xung quanh. Và loại nhiệt này là nhiệt được sinh ra từ tia hồng ngoại, không đốt cháy ôxi nên nó rất tốt cho sức khỏe của người sử dụng, không gây kho da, bỏng rát da, ngay cả làn da mỏng manh của trẻ nhỏ.

*3. Công dụng của đèn sưởi nhà tắm trong việc bảo vệ sức khoẻ người dùng*
Đặc thù của nhà tắm là luôn ẩm ướt nên rất nhiều người lo lại về khả năng an toàn và sức khỏe của các thành viên trong gia đình khi sử dụng đèn sưởi nhà tắm. Tuy nhiên, thực tế thì không phải như vậy. Bạn đã bao giờ trong tình cảnh tắm trong phòng tắm và sử dụng bình nóng lạnh, để chế độ vòi nóng cực ấm khiến hơi bay mịt mù nhưng vẫn lạnh co ro chưa? Đây là tình cảnh chung của mọi người khi tắm vào mùa đông.

_

_
_Đèn sưởi nhà tắm có công dụng rất tốt, tuyệt đối an toàn đối với trẻ em_​
Bởi chúng ta có tăng nhiệt độ như thế nào đi nữa thì cũng rất khó làm ấm được môi trường trong nhà tắm nên chúng ta vẫn bị lạnh. Nếu không được sưởi ấm thì chúng ta rất dễ bị nhiễm lạnh dẫn đến bị cảm lạnh khi tắm, rất nguy hiểm đến sức khỏe, đặc biệt là trẻ nhỏ.

Ngoài ra, đối với các trẻ nhỏ, đặc biệt là trẻ sơ sinh khi tắm thì cần được tắm trong môi trường ấm áp. Chính vì vậy mà có thể khẳng định rằng sử dụng đèn sưởi nhà tắm tốt cho tất cả mọi thành viên trong gia đình. Đặc biệt các gia đình có người già và trẻ nhỏ thì càng nên sắm đèn sưởi nhà tắm.

Đèn sưởi nhà tắm giữ cho nhiệt độ phòng tắm luôn ấm áp, khiến tất cả các thành viên trong gia đình bạn không còn thấy e ngại mỗi khi tắm vào mùa đông. Cơ thể luôn được giữ ấm và tránh được các vấn đề về sức khỏe như ho, cảm lạnh, viêm phổi, đột quỵ khi tắm, nhất là trẻ nhỏ và người già có sức đề kháng kém…

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

